# New Fish for New Tank?



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey all, 

Just wanted to know what you lot would throw into this 25gallon tank I have, it's 24x12x18high. I've got a good base of plants in there with a CO2 reactor and a sub filter and heater. 

See Pictures for a better idea.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Some S-grade CRS and some neon tetras would look nice.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

I second the shrimp+ neon tetras. 

Or rummynose tetra and ember tetras. <3 (Not sure if they're compatible with shrimp or not since they are a bit of a bigger fish, the rummys I mean).


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Not sure if you know or not, but just make sure with tetras that you're cycling the tank first, and add them slowly. They are sensitive to water conditions. 

If you choose them, anyway!

What is your preference fish-wise? Small schooling fish or larger fishies?


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Some S-grade CRS and some neon tetras would look nice.


I aggree, I was thinking the exact same thing but I'm not to sure if they'd have the same "pop" on that gravel as apposed to black/darker ...


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> Not sure if you know or not, but just make sure with tetras that you're cycling the tank first, and add them slowly. They are sensitive to water conditions.
> 
> If you choose them, anyway!
> 
> What is your preference fish-wise? Small schooling fish or larger fishies?


Well I was thinking smaller schooling fish cause I like seeing more in the tank, just seems more filled or something to me.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

DetectivePopcorn said:


> I aggree, I was thinking the exact same thing but I'm not to sure if they'd have the same "pop" on that gravel as apposed to black/darker ...


Same 'pop'? Do you mean the colouration? I think the colouration of the CRS is solid regardless of the substrate, it may be the red cherry shrimp that you're thinking of.



DetectivePopcorn said:


> Well I was thinking smaller schooling fish cause I like seeing more in the tank, just seems more filled or something to me.


Yeah, I think most planted tanks look better with smaller schooling fish.


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Same 'pop'? Do you mean the colouration? I think the colouration of the CRS is solid regardless of the substrate, it may be the red cherry shrimp that you're thinking of.
> 
> Yeah, I think most planted tanks look better with smaller schooling fish.


Oh me oh my, yes I was indeed mistaken ... Whups ... lol.
And yeah, small schooling fish just seem really nice in a smaller planted tank like this, eventually that Java moss will be on a screen on the back on the tank, and then the floor also, but I've been having issuses going to Home Depo to get some cut ... But once I do I'll post a new pic.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

try some crayfish. so your prawn will have a partner and he will not be lonely


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> try some crayfish. so your prawn will have a partner and he will not be lonely


Don't joke around with crayfish, he might not know that they eat plants and fish, with the exception of the dwarf orange crayfish.


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

A nice sized group of schooling fish would be great for a tank this size. Before you add any fish maybe you should consider adding some driftwood or rocks, something to create a hardscape ... but that's just the kind of guy I am , but of course it's all up to you.


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Don't joke around with crayfish, he might not know that they eat plants and fish, with the exception of the dwarf orange crayfish.


Well I"m fairly sure I have one in my tank right now from my sister ... I"ll post a pic of him up for someone to ID for me. And an updated pic of the tank.

If someone could Identify all the plants just to be sure I know what it is I have that'd be nice also ... lol


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Don't joke around with crayfish, he might not know that they eat plants and fish, with the exception of the dwarf orange crayfish.


i mean the dwarf sorry fot that


----------

